# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Πρόβλημα με email alert σε ανίχνευση κίνησης

## john959

Εγκατέστησα μία ip camera και προσπαθώ να ρυθμίσω το email alert όταν ανιχνεύει κίνηση. Η ερώτηση είναι πρέπει να έχω καταγραφικό για να έχω αυτή τη λειτουργία; Πρέπει να κάνω κάποια ρύθμιση στις ρυθμίσεις του email μου(gmail); Σας παραθέτω φώτο smtp.jpg με αυτά που του δίνω αλλά δυστυχώς πατώντας τη δοκιμή βγάζει το μύνημα απέτυχε η σύνδεση με το διακομιστή. Κάνω κάτι λάθος;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nestoras

> Εγκατέστησα μία ip camera και προσπαθώ να ρυθμίσω το email alert όταν ανιχνεύει κίνηση. Η ερώτηση είναι πρέπει να έχω καταγραφικό για να έχω αυτή τη λειτουργία; Πρέπει να κάνω κάποια ρύθμιση στις ρυθμίσεις του email μου(gmail); Σας παραθέτω φώτο  με αυτά που του δίνω αλλά δυστυχώς πατώντας τη δοκιμή βγάζει το μύνημα απέτυχε η σύνδεση με το διακομιστή. Κάνω κάτι λάθος;
> Ευχαριστώ



Έχεις λάθος το port.
Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:
https://support.google.com/a/answer/176600?hl=en

Αν τικάρεις το SSL θα βάλεις την 465 (προτείνεται) αλλιώς θα βάλεις την 25 ή την 587.

Κι έχε στο νου σου να κάνεις σωστή ρύθμιση γιατί μπορεί να κλειδώσει ο λογαριασμός σου αν στέλνει πάρα πολλά emails!!!  :Smile: 
Και για την ιστορία το port 21 που έβαλες χρησιμοποιείται από το πρωτόκολλο ftp κυρίως...

----------


## john959

τα δοκίμασα όλα,με όλες τις θύρες και με τικαρισμένο και χωρίς το ssl αλλά τζίφος.δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δε παίζει

----------


## nestoras

> τα δοκίμασα όλα,με όλες τις θύρες και με τικαρισμένο και χωρίς το ssl αλλά τζίφος.δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δε παίζει



Χμμμ... Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό που λες. Το έκανα κι εγώ δοκιμαστικά σε ένα τέτοιο καταγραφικό και δεν μου δούλεψε και το κακό είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν σαφής οδηγίες στο manual. Δοκίμασε στο username να βάλεις μόνο το όνομα χρήστη χωρίς το "@gmail.com".

Η συγκεκριμένη λειτουργία ξέρω ότι δουλεύει σίγουρα στα καταγραφικά TVT και HIKVISION πάντως.

----------


## john959

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για τις απαντήσεις σου, το δοκίμασα και αυτό που είπες στο όνομα χρήστη αλλά τίποτα. Να σου θυμήσω όπως είχα αναφέρει ότι δεν έχω καταγραφικό, παρά μόνο την κάμερα. Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο αυτό.

----------


## nestoras

> Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για τις απαντήσεις σου, το δοκίμασα και αυτό που είπες στο όνομα χρήστη αλλά τίποτα. Να σου θυμήσω όπως είχα αναφέρει ότι δεν έχω καταγραφικό, παρά μόνο την κάμερα. Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο αυτό.



Από την εικόνα που παρέθεσες "κατάλαβα" το software. Είναι ίδιο με κάτι κινέζικα καταγραφικά "CAMVISION" κι έχει τις αντίστοιχες ρυθμίσεις με αυτές του καταγραφικού.

Δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος άλλος έλυσε το πρόβλημα. Αν θέλεις γράψε το μοντέλο της κάμερας μπας και βρούμε τίποτε στο ίντερνετ. Πάντως, οι ρυθμίσεις δε μου φαίνεται να έχουν πρόβλημα από τη στιγμή που τα δοκίμασες όλα...

----------


## john959

αυτή εδώ είναι http://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-2-8...269700884.html

----------


## tsisot

Φίλε τις πόρτες που δοκίμασες τις άνοιξες στο μόντεμ?

----------


## john959

Όχι δεν πείραξα τίποτα στις ρυθμίσεις του router. Πρέπει να αλλάξω κάτι στο router; αν ναι, γνωρίζεις τι πειραζω;

----------


## nestoras

> Φίλε τις πόρτες που δοκίμασες τις άνοιξες στο μόντεμ?



Εξερχόμενο e-mail θέλει να στείλει δε χρειάζεται να ανοίξει κάποια ports.

----------


## xarhs

Ιδιο προβλημα και σε HIKVISION, ενω εστελνε e-mail  με ανιχνευση κινησης σταματησε.
Απο gmail σε gmail.Εσβησα ολα τα εισερχομενα (15GB),δοκιμασα και με λογαριασμο Yahoo,αλλα τιποτα.
Στο καταγραφικο  και στο ρουτερ της hol οι 443,554,80,8000 ειναι ενεργες.
Δοκιμασα 587,25,465 με SSL...τιποτα..
Να θελει καμια αναβαθμιση το καταγραφικο;

----------


## picdev

οπως το βλέπω πρέπει να ανοίξετε εναν λογαριασμό email και να βάλετες τις ρυθμίσεις του στο καταγραφικό, *μετά η αποστολή γίνεται σε άλλο email*.
Ειναι θέμρα ρυθμίσεων, δοκιμάστε πρώτα τις ρυθμίσεις με το outlook και μετά βάλτες τις ίδιες στο καταγραφικό, για gmail το SSL πρέπει να ειναι ενεργό.
Επίσης έχει δοκιμή της σύνδεσής οπως βλέπω.

Outgoing Mail (SMTP) Server       
       smtp.gmail.com

        Requires SSL: Yes

        Requires TLS: Yes (if available)
        Requires Authentication: Yes
        Port for SSL: 465
        Port for TLS/STARTTLS: 587

Full Name or Display Name
Your name

Account Name, User name, or Email address
Your full email address

Password
Your Gmail password

----------


## kostas-21

Υπαρχουν μερικες ip καμερες που ειτε δεν συνδεονται με το smtp,ειτε συνδεονται και δεν στελνουν emai οταν ανιχνευουν κινηση.Το ιδιο προβλημα ειχα και εγω με δυο καμερες,αλλα, παρολο που συνεργαστηκα με την εταιρια,το θεμα δεν  ελυθη.Μου ειπαν ,καλη τυχη.Εταιρια wanscam.

----------


## plouf

πολλες φορες οι κάμερες/dvr με το συγκεκριμένο λογισμικο ΔΕΝ εχουν mailclient παρόλο που εχουν επιλογη και ρυθμισεις

----------


## assembler

1ον OXI Gmail
2ον την ip του καταγραφικού ή της ip cam να να την περνει απο το router (οχι στατική, οχι καρφωτή).
εαν εχείς καλό ρουτερ μέσω της mac address μπορεις να του δίνεις την ίδια ip πάντα.

----------

